# 67 400 Rocker Arm Oil Dripper Clips and Head Bolt Questions???



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

My 67 400 has the Rocker Arm Oil Drippers, AKA Push Rod or Rocker Covers (I can't find their official GM name), I will probably use the covers in my build. They were attached to the heads by 2 studded head bolts, each. My assembly manual suggests that is correct...BUT, AMES and Butler show 6 of these bolts (along with the 2 shorter studded bolts for the battery ground and starter wire shield). Showing 6 of these bolts implies that the covers can be fastened with three a piece (which is cool in my book, it may reduce a rattle). My covers have the 3 holes each, but only 2 of the clips for added strength at the studded bolts....

AMES...










Butler...




















*Where can I get a couple more clips like these? What are they called?








*

The above head bolts kits do not show the longer bolts for the AC bracket. I can not seem to find a head bolt kit with the bolts required for AC. *What is every body doing for head bolts with factory AC?* Hera are my OEM bolts and functional lengths just for the record...


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

My 68 used three studs for the oil drippers. So it might be that Pontiac added the third bolt at that time.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If using aftermarket head bolts verify the length. ARP had a run of them that were a hair too long, resulting in blown head gaskets on more than one engine. 

FWIW, I have used factory head bolts for the past 45 years with these cars with zero issues ever.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sick467 said:


> My 67 400 has the Rocker Arm Oil Drippers, AKA Push Rod or Rocker Covers (I can't find their official GM name), I will probably use the covers in my build. They were attached to the heads by 2 studded head bolts, each. My assembly manual suggests that is correct...BUT, AMES and Butler show 6 of these bolts (along with the 2 shorter studded bolts for the battery ground and starter wire shield). Showing 6 of these bolts implies that the covers can be fastened with three a piece (which is cool in my book, it may reduce a rattle). My covers have the 3 holes each, but only 2 of the clips for added strength at the studded bolts....
> 
> AMES...
> 
> ...


Your do not use the center attachment, just the end bolts. Look at the ends versus the middle. The middle narrows down, unlike the wide outer pedestals used to hold the drippers in place. This is why you do not have the flat tab on the center pedestal.

Can you use the center pedestal? Not sure you can get a nut on it with the taper of the lower pedestal attachment.

First set is 1970. Second set is 1967. Note the center pedestal base and on the '67 head, only the outside pedestal has the additional clips.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

x 2 with PJ


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Your do not use the center attachment, just the end bolts. Look at the ends versus the middle. The middle narrows down, unlike the wide outer pedestals used to hold the drippers in place. This is why you do not have the flat tab on the center pedestal.
> 
> Can you use the center pedestal? Not sure you can get a nut on it with the taper of the lower pedestal attachment.


Excellent addition to the thread Jim, as usual! 

So, I tried the clip on the center pedestal and it fit, but had to be put on from the other side compared to the outer clips. The slot in the inner pedestal had to be opened up about 1/16" so the stud would pass through it. Then I put the dripper onto the head. The center nut had to be started first with the dripper at an angle and not all the way down on the bolt heads. Then I used a 12 point 1/4" drive shallow socket and swivel to pull the dripper down on to the head bolt. The socket got a bit tight in its quarters, but snugged the nut down nice. The socket needed a little persuasion to come off the nut since it was wedged in the pedestal. I little wiggling of the 1/4" extension and it came free. Here it is living in the center pedestal. 










I think it will work. Now, to find a couple more clips and nuts.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hmm. I guess mine was added somewhere along the way. Don't recall when. Don't recall a lot of things from the 60s lol.

Thanks Jim


----------

